# Should I rehome pup, opinions please



## BingoVizsla (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Sorry in advance for the novel. Our pup Bingo is 10 weeks old and I'm currently feeling extremely overwhelmed and incredibly stupid for letting my husband talk me into a Viszla pup. We've wanted a dog for years but didn't feel ready until recently as our kids are now 4.5 and just over 2. I've only ever had a lazy old bichon frise rescue and am not completely confident with big dogs. My husband told me Vizslas are not big when talking me into it, but in hindsight we have very different definitions of a "big" dog. 

My husband works week on / week off shifts, so every second week it is just me and kids. I am a stay at home mum and thought I could handle a puppy, but totally underestimated how crazy and nippy he would be. The kids are even worse than the puppy, at least the puppy has already learned to stop jumping and sit for a treat most of the time. They keep revving him up when I could otherwise keep him calm, screeching when he jumps, leaving doors open and bringing out all their small plastic toys even with almost 2 weeks of a million reminders per hour not to do these things.

It's been 3 days into my husbands first week away and I've already had 2 mental breakdowns.I'm scared if I keep persisting it's going to be unfair for the pup _and_ my kids _and_ me. But if I decide it's too much for me my husband is going to be so devastated with me and I don't want to just give up if it'll be okay like my husband says it will be.

We live on 3 acres in a very temperate climate, but with no adequate dog fence. So far I've been crate training him inside and he's doing well with it, but from reading here, I feel like I will have to put him in there SO much for at least the next 6 months if he keeps up the jumping, nipping and biting everything, and I'm worried it is cruel for him and it may be kinder to just find him a new family before he bonds too much with us. My husband says we can just get a dog run and that will be fine to put him in there lots as well.

I guess I'm looking for people's opinions on what will be best for the puppy. If we keep him it's so likely I'm going to have to keep him locked in crate or dog run while getting kids ready, if we go out to any kiddie activites, taking my 4 year old to school 3x per week, if the kids aren't listening and I need to keep them all safe, while I'm trying to cook, do bath and bedtimes..is that cruel?? Or is it okay to alternate between crating him for naps and keeping him outside during the days until my kids go to bed at 7pm. 

Also from reading here I am slightly worried about exercising him enough during my weeks alone. Again when I brought this up before getting him, my husband said not to worry about it as I can just throw a ball around our yard when he's gone... but from reading here maybe that won't be anywhere near sufficient. I mean the kids and I can take him to the dog park or for a walk elsewhere some days, but it won't be every day when my husband is not here. So far he doesn't seem that interested in chasing after balls and it doesn't seem safe to let him run around on his own in our yard.

Please let me know what you think I should do.


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it’s brave from your side to be this honest. There are a lot of red flags throughout your story but what stuck with me is that your husband thought throwing a ball around in the yard would be enough exercise for the puppy when he’s away. 
It’s not only about exercising, you need to spend time training and playing with the pup. 
If you have the option to re-home him, I would advise you to do so. The first few months with the puppy are tough but also one of the most important. 
Good luck! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## LMP (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m sorry, that sounds tough. Lots of crate/kennel time when they are young isn’t bad if it is coupled with exercise and training. They will sleep quite a bit. But you are right to think long term. For now here are a few ideas:

See if you can get your kids to help with training, or keep the puppy tethered to you or a couch for short time periods and reward whenever she is calm. Place training may help. Or keep her on a check cord and step in the leash when watching tv so she has no choice but to relax and learn patience.

Ours wasn’t interested in balls or really retrieving for and length of time until he was 6-7 months. Try hiding treats in your yard for her to find, they seem to love that at any age and it helps work their brain.

They don’t magically settle overnight without effort, and their energy levels keep getting higher.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

This is not good! Very much not good. The first thing that stands out for me is I don't see that you think Bingo is a great dog, but it's just too much. I see that your husband wants it and you want to please your husband, but the dog itself, not so much. That's going to make it very hard. V pups are a lot of work and if your heart's not in it, there's going to be a lot of tears.

Second, I see a totally unrealistic expectation about what having a V pup is all about. For example, dog runs don't work with V's - a V needs to be with his people & will insist on being so. And exercise, real exercise, an hour or more EVERY DAY is not just important, it's mandatory. His frustration from lack of exercise will make at-home matters much worse.

A two year old child? A thing about kids and Vizsla's is that the kids have to be trained as well as the dog. A kid has to be taught to be respectful to the dog. Without the training a kid/tot can provoke a V to biting. Which is, of course, a whole other level of problem.

It's the nature of members on this forum to give encouragement & advice as to how to overcome your problems, but I think that you're beyond that. Reputable breeders will take back a dog & I recommend that you do that. (You're 3 days into the 2nd week of owning Bingo, can you imagine how much worse it's going to be?)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas flourish in the correct environment.
If you know you can not provide that for him, contact the breeder.
The good ones will take him back.
If they are not a good one, one of the Vizsla rescues will be willing to help.
Last month Cane Rosso Rescue took in a forum members pup, that was in the same situation. If you need a rescue, feel free to send me a private message. I can put you in contact with one in your area.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

I do not want to pile on, but I will.

Most all V pups will need a LOT of exercise and human contact. A kennel or throwing a ball is not going to do it.

V pups can be very challenging. If you don't think you can give the pup what it needs it may be time to move on and get a lap dog.

We rehomed our now 3 year old. The family was not at all prepared and the pup was not getting enough exercise, was knocking down the kids all the normal V pup "stuff" you read about she was doing.

The day we got her to our house and she went on her first run she has been perfect

If you were close I would ad her to the pack!.


----------



## BingoVizsla (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks so much to everyone for your responses, they are really helpful. I really do think it's entirely too much for me and will continue to be in the future even when pup stops jumping and biting so much. 

That's a great idea to see if the breeder will take pup back, or even of they can put us in contact with someone who was next on the list perhaps. That will be the first thing I try after breaking the hard news to my husband. I'm sure pup will be able to find a more suitable home quickly anyway as we live on a big island with fierce competition for rescue dogs let alone puppies.

Thanks so much again to everyone who took the time to share your knowledge


----------



## Mark W (Nov 4, 2020)

BingoVizsla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry in advance for the novel. Our pup Bingo is 10 weeks old and I'm currently feeling extremely overwhelmed and incredibly stupid for letting my husband talk me into a Viszla pup. We've wanted a dog for years but didn't feel ready until recently as our kids are now 4.5 and just over 2. I've only ever had a lazy old bichon frise rescue and am not completely confident with big dogs. My husband told me Vizslas are not big when talking me into it, but in hindsight we have very different definitions of a "big" dog.
> 
> ...


So here is our story. We had a Vizsla pup that my wife was completely unprepared to deal with at the time. She (my wife) was going through fertility treatments and was a wreck and managing a new pup, especially a Vizsla was a mistake on our part. Fortunately our breeder understood and agreed to take the dog back. It was heartbreaking for all of us but it was the right thing for the dog. That is what you have to remember. If you can't provide a healthy environment for the dog, then you are doing it an injustice by keeping it. Actually you are doing the dog a favor if you rehome it.

Fast forward a few years and we decided we were truly ready for a V and worked through a local rescue. Our thought was rescue would not only help a dog in trouble but would help us make "amends" for having to give back our previous dog. This time was the right time for us and and we had the rescue V for 11 wonderful years before she passed. It was a great dog, in the right home with the right people (us )at the right time. That second experience was so wonderful that we are now looking to rescue another V. Take care of yourself by taking care of the dog and doing what is best for both. Good luck with your process.


----------



## Lizaa (Feb 4, 2021)

BingoVizsla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry in advance for the novel. Our pup Bingo is 10 weeks old and I'm currently feeling extremely overwhelmed and incredibly stupid for letting my husband talk me into a Viszla pup. We've wanted a dog for years but didn't feel ready until recently as our kids are now 4.5 and just over 2. I've only ever had a lazy old bichon frise rescue and am not completely confident with big dogs. My husband told me Vizslas are not big when talking me into it, but in hindsight we have very different definitions of a "big" dog.
> 
> ...


Hi,
As others have said, it is very brave and honest of you to come forward and tell your story.
First and foremost: where did you get the pup? Your first resource when considering not keeping your puppy should be your breeder. A responsible breeder will take a puppy back no question.


----------



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

I echo what everyone else has said. I would’ve chosen a different breed if I had known more about Vs. my husband and I are middle aged, our dog is 7 months old, and we struggle to keep him exercised enough to be able to live with him (we do off leash run for 40 min and 3 mile walk a day). I’ve had several other breeds (large and small) and this breed has been the most difficult because of their energy level. They can NOT be “put outside”. They aren’t like other dogs who can be alone. We love him dearly and we are committed to him, but if I could go back in time to when he was 10 weeks old I would’ve asked the breeder to offer him to someone else on the list. This is a WONDERFUL breed. However they are a LOT of work. And the biting only gets much worse for about the next 5 months. Plenty of other dogs that would be easier for you guys, especially with kids. Do it now while he is still a young puppy. You’re doing it for him!


----------



## BingoVizsla (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, just wanted to thank you all again and give an update. So the breeder didn't respond to my messages unfortunately, looks like it was a "backyard breeder" type of deal. In hindsight we definitely should have questioned that more...we had no idea Vizslas were so popular or that there was such a long waiting list in Australia from legit breeders.

Anyway a coworker of my husband's put us in touch with a Vizsla Club in a different state who helped me find a lovely lady in my state who was on the waitlist to rehome a Vizsla. She was originally looking for an older female, but she came to meet Bingo and ended up taking him home with her. She has grown up with the breed, has an adult female already, and teenage children, and lives on a fenced 10 acres near the beach, so I definitely feel like our pup has gone to a good home with people who are knowledgeable and will be able to take proper care of him 🙂


----------



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

Fenced 10 acres at the beach! Any Vizsla would be in heaven! I’m so glad you found a perfect situation, and feel good about it. For what it’s worth I feel you did the right thing. Best wishes


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Win-win-win! You are not only rescued from a rather desperate situation, but can be very confident that Bingo is in a good home and that you did the right thing. His new owner wins, of course. But Bingo is the real winner: a Vizsla savvy owner and fantastic location.

Your case shows the value of using a Vizsla rescue to re-home. They have the experience to match dog and owner, screening potential adopters for suitability.


----------



## Carmichael (Feb 9, 2021)

BingoVizsla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry in advance for the novel. Our pup Bingo is 10 weeks old and I'm currently feeling extremely overwhelmed and incredibly stupid for letting my husband talk me into a Viszla pup. We've wanted a dog for years but didn't feel ready until recently as our kids are now 4.5 and just over 2. I've only ever had a lazy old bichon frise rescue and am not completely confident with big dogs. My husband told me Vizslas are not big when talking me into it, but in hindsight we have very different definitions of a "big" dog.
> 
> ...


Check out Susan Garrett’s training on YouTube. She has a lot of good answers to training dogs!


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

BingoVizsla said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to thank you all again and give an update. So the breeder didn't respond to my messages unfortunately, looks like it was a "backyard breeder" type of deal. In hindsight we definitely should have questioned that more...we had no idea Vizslas were so popular or that there was such a long waiting list in Australia from legit breeders.
> 
> Anyway a coworker of my husband's put us in touch with a Vizsla Club in a different state who helped me find a lovely lady in my state who was on the waitlist to rehome a Vizsla. She was originally looking for an older female, but she came to meet Bingo and ended up taking him home with her. She has grown up with the breed, has an adult female already, and teenage children, and lives on a fenced 10 acres near the beach, so I definitely feel like our pup has gone to a good home with people who are knowledgeable and will be able to take proper care of him 🙂


So glad this had a happy ending and you’re so awesome for taking timely action while the puppy is still extremely young, not SUPER bonded yet and hasn’t developed any bad habits. You rehomed him to the best possible situation. So many people deny that they’re over their limits until they’ve gone insane and their dogs are damaged from the stress and lack of training.

I think V’s are great dogs and personality I’ve had to take care of my V as a young pup when my husband, who worked from home, went on an almost month long business trip. Reading your post reminds me so much of that.

I had to take is many vacation days just to care for him and his nipping was driving me crazy. At one point I was despondent because I was carrying a paper bag of his toys to the park and he BROKE the bag, spilling it all over the sidewalk and would not stop harassing me even when I was trying to pick up the mess.

thankfully our early investment paid off; the vacation days really did cement his training and socialization, and he matured very fast into the best boy. by five months he was completely calm. Everyone I meet is impressed with how well trained, affectionate and good natured he is. There may be a Vizsla in your future yet, but I would maybe wait a few years until you can devote more time to them. Maybe when the kids are in school. They truly are wonderful dogs after a very rough beginning. I had no toddlers and I was overwhelmed.

The whole situation didn’t seem entirely fair to you. He wanted the puppy but you had to do all the work. And maybe for the next puppy tell your husband he should find a way to be more involved at least for the first two weeks.

Like taking sporadic vacations. one of my coworkers got a puppy in January and he took two full weeks of half days to take care of the dog. Its not excessive IMHO. First weeks are SO important.

I’m also worried he’s a little in over his head to assume he can just throw a ball and that will be enough, or that Vizslas aren’t “big”. My vizsla is on the bigger side and most people would definitely classify him as big. He is, if lanky, very tall. The tallest vizsla at the park. He eats big dog chow. If you guys want a medium sized dog a female would be a safer bet. Larger males are definitely large dogs.

We were shopping for a cargo kennel for him. Got him the third largest skykennel which is supposed to fit a 70 lb dog. No, he’s actually larger than that. He’s NOT that heavy but definitely big framed. We had to return it and get the kennel for dogs up to 90 lbs. the next size up would be for giant breeds, so any dog that needs the 70-90 lb crate is not a medium dog.


----------

